# Please help me check some permissions!



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2009)

I nee dto check if I've set something up correctly so Community Supoprters can acces it, and non-Community Supoprters cannot.

If you haev a spare moment, please quickly head over to the Downlaods section.  

There's a new catagory there for CSAs only.  I need to know that the two files in the section are (a) viewable by all but (b) downloadable only by CSA holders.

If you could post here and state whether you're a CSA, whether you could see the two files, ad whether you could download them, that would be great!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 28, 2009)

Community Supporter.

Saw 2 files.
Downloaded 2 files.


----------



## fba827 (Sep 28, 2009)

(Sadly, I'm not a) CSA (honestly would be but i'm unemployed right now, but that's another story ..)

To answer your question ...

Saw 2 files
Unable to download the files (rather than the "download link" it instead shows a graphic of a closed padlock; and at the top it gives a message about availability to community supporters)


----------



## SkidAce (Sep 28, 2009)

Community supporter...saw two files...downloaded two files.  Ok from this end.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 29, 2009)

Can download 2 Burning Sky things.

Can't download Demon book.

Test link (at bottom) says "deleted" (= no download).

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2009)

What happens when you try to download the Demon book?

(Ignore the test thingy!)


----------



## Nebten (Sep 29, 2009)

I see four files, but unable to download any of them. There is no link for me to click to attempt.

I am not a CSA'er.


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 29, 2009)

I see 4 files: War of the Burning Sky 4E Campaign Guide, War of the Burning Sky 4E Player's Guide, Basic Dungeons 1, and Metamorphosis Book I: Death of a Demon Lord.

I can download all four and I am a Community Supporter.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 29, 2009)

Morrus said:


> What happens when you try to download the Demon book?
> 
> (Ignore the test thingy!)



 The download just hangs for me.

I tried it three times. Maybe it's my download accelerator client, but the WotBS stuff worked fine.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Nifft (Sep 29, 2009)

Went back to try again today, and right-clicking -> "save link as..." worked fine for the two that wouldn't download before.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2009)

Works fine for this CS.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Seems it's all set up correctly now, so I'll close this thread.

*Nebten*, as you're not a CSA and took the time to help, I'm giving you a free month!


----------

